# Ready for a tegu?



## Logan (Apr 29, 2014)

This is my tank for my upcoming tegu, does it look ok? Is there anything else that needs to be added?


----------



## thewiseben (Apr 29, 2014)

Heat, light, and a few Redskins logos.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 29, 2014)

Far to small


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Dec 26, 2014)

That enclosure is ok for the first week to acclimate your new tegu, but thats it. For the most part tegus are very active animals and need a lot of room to explore, otherwise they can become depressed. Also there is not enough room in that enclosure for a basking spot and area for your tegu to cool down. In order for your tegu to be a happy and healthy animal, he will need more space.


----------

